# Mi presento x cambio nickname



## Principe (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti e forza Milan sempre e comnunque..... Boss 86 e' ora principe


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

ciao, bentrovato


----------



## Principe (28 Agosto 2012)

Grazie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

ciao!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao e ri-benventuo


----------



## Bawert (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao


----------

